# Question??



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I currently house my ducks with my chickens at night... I cant put water in my coop, cuz we all know how duck LOVE to play in water!!! Do u think if i get hanging water and feeders it will solve my problem!?!?!!!?? Keep in mind ill have to hang it low enough for my silkies!.!.!.!.!. Thanks


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

When I had ducks in with my chickens I just put some page wire over top so the ducks couldn't get in there but the squares were big enough for every one to get a drink as for the hanging nipple I haven't ride them yet would like to but there 9.00 each here and I refuse to pay that.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I would get just chicken nipples and cover the top of the bucket works for us you can get them really cheap off of eBay!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

How do i attach them to the bucket? Do i hav to get a special bucket? Guess i need to do some research


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

You drill holes In the bucket


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

And no you don't have to have a special bucket


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks 2Rain


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there a reason you want water in the coop? I would just leave the water out in the run / yard. Also no matter if its hanging, nippled, ect the ducks will figure out how to make it a mess.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I always wondered where your suppose to keep the water and feed. Is it in the coop or their run. I feel like I will attract more rodents out in the run?! Sorry I know I'm not any help to your thread. Lol.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I always place food and water in the coop. In the summer months they have access to water inside and outside the coop. Always good to have a way to feed and water the flock in times they will need to be confined for one reason or another.

Also, this keeps wild birds out of the feeders...they are parasite and disease vectors, as are the rodents that can come and help themselves to the feed. Avoiding these can help you avoid health issues later in your flock.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 23, 2013)

You can use a hanging chicken waterer and feeder,(the normal type) and it will reduse the mess, but wont eliminate it completely, from inside the coop. But you can just leave it outside in the run and it will be fine there as well. Just leave a small one in the coop, so if they do make a mess, its less water to worry about....or you can place a hanging waterer inside a bigger rubber container so the mess is contained. 

I haven't used The water nipples for my own birds, it would take a bit of getting used to for the ducks I would think.

-Melissa


----------

